# Confused about connections



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

Stupid question, but I don't see the answer anywhere. Does the 1124 convert unbalanced inputs to balanced outputs? Can I use an RCA - XLR cable in and straight XLR out to my amp? Or do I have to use something like an Art Cleanbox or Samson S-Convert?
Thanks!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Does the 1124 convert unbalanced inputs to balanced outputs?


Yes. Inputs and outputs will accept both unbalanced or balanced connections.

brucek


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

Ah thanks BruceK. But if level is too low I will need a cleanbox, Samson S-Convert or something like a MIC2200, correct?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Does the 1124 convert unbalanced inputs to balanced outputs?


Yes. As far as I know, any pro audio component with both balanced and unbalanced inputs and outputs will convert an unbalanced input to a balanced out.



> But if level is too low I will need a cleanbox, Samson S-Convert or something like a MIC2200


Nothing is needed for the BFD's input. A converter is needed only if the signal from the receiver isn’t enough to drive an outboard pro audio amp to its maximum output.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

